# Pied sexing



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep! It's another "is my tiel a girl or boy?" post. 

I haven't been able to have Panda DNA'd yet because every time I go to do it, something comes up financially or I forget to mail off the samples. So, I figured I would ask here. I am hopeless at sexing pieds and I could look it up easily enough, but I figured it would be easier to ask you guys and get some actual opinions.

SO.

Panda is 7 months old now and i'm fairly certain he has been through a molt (LOTS of white feathers of varying lengths coated my floor a little while ago and Zoe isn't whiteface lol). 
He doesn't sing, he just screams and copies the few whistles that Zoe does. 

Do wing spots mean anything with pieds? Regardless, I managed to get this helpful albeit bad photo of Panda stretching tonight (ignore the blood and lack of flights, we had a little night fright last night)










I'm fairly certain he is actually a she based on behaviour but it would be nice to get some other opinions until I eventually get the DNA results lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Any male behavior? By 7 months baby Jaid was making a whole bunch of racket. Panda could just be a quiet boy though, but just asking


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Nope. He copies Zoe every now and then but other than that it's just your typical tiel screams and squawks lol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Based on your info I would say female.. but they always seem to surprise us, right? 

Sorry to hear about the night fright! May your feathers grow in twice as strong, lil Panda!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, pieds can't be sexed normally because they can maintain those spots for years. I'd guess girl based on behavior.


----------

